
Risks of Astronomical Future Suffering - niklasbuschmann
https://foundational-research.org/risks-of-astronomical-future-suffering/
======
AnimalMuppet
That was pretty bad. It seems to have the idea that _the goal_ is to minimize
suffering, even animal suffering. Well, the optimal way to do that is by the
extinction of all animals capable of feeling pain. That seems to be a
reasonable solution to these people!

Seriously, they regard spreading animal life to other planets as a bad thing
because the animals will feel pain. No mention of the fact that there will be
many more of them, that animals will live who otherwise would not. No, the
focus is that those who live will suffer, and that's bad. They shouldn't
suffer, even if the price of "not suffering" is "not existing".

I am unable to comprehend such a limited view. Into each life some suffering
falls; that does not make life not worth living.

